# [H] - Antonidas - EU, Chaos Total sucht!



## Trealas (30. November 2010)

Für den 10er - Content im Addon Cataclysm suchen wir noch tapfere Helden:

Derzeit werden nur diese Klassen aufgenommen:

1 Heiler(Schamane oder Druide) 
3 Range (Ele-Schamane/Hunter/Mage)
1 Tank (Klasse ist beliebig)

Rasse ist beliebig! 





was ihr mit bringen müsst:

Spaß am Spiel
Zeit für 2 Raid´s unter der Woche (Raidzeiten stehen demnächst fix)
Raid-Addons (z.b.: DBM, Omen, Ora3 o.Ä.)
Teamspeak & Headset
sozialen Umgang 
Char - Steuerung (auf deutsch: keine Bewegungsarme - Legastheniker/up to date was skills angeht etc.)
Skill 




wir bieten:

TS3
Hompage
Erfahrung
familiere Gildenstimmung 
kreatives Spielerlebnis 
Tägliche (Hero)Instanzen (natürlich mit Achievments)
Hilfe beim Leveln (auch wenn Ihr noch so verzweifelt seid)
interessante Aktivitäten (auch Classicraids wenn jemand diese machen will)
PVP - Abenteuer (was wäre WoW ohne massenweises Abschlachten von Allianzlern) 



Bewerbung per Ingame Mail an Shmith oder direkt im Bewerbungs - Forum ein Thread eröffnen


----------



## ShuuuBaka (4. Dezember 2010)

/push und die neune HP http://chaos-total.square7.ch/upload


----------



## Trealas (13. Dezember 2010)

/update


----------



## Firun (13. Dezember 2010)

Nur mal so zu erinnerung für das nächste mal, 
_
Geschrieben 12 February 2009 - 21:02_
Hallo Community,

leider wird in diesem Forum etwas zu oft der eigene Thread gepusht. Das mindert die Chancen für ander Gilden/Clans Mitglieder zu finden, weil einige Threads immer wieder nach oben geholt werden und andere verdrängen.

Also gilt ab sofort: Nur noch *zwei Pushs pro Thread* *innerhalb von 2 Wochen* - Mehrere Threads zum gleichen Gildengesuch sind so oder so nicht erwünscht, wir werten das als Spam- bzw. Werbe-Versuch.


Die "Push-Erlaubnis" gilt nur für die Gildenforen auf buffed.de - Pushs in alle anderen Foren werden wie gehabt geahntet.


Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Trealas (26. Dezember 2010)

*update* 


@Firun

Danke! Ich habe mir die Forenregel vorher durchgelesen bzgl. "push"

frohes Fest


----------

